# Puppy Mill Bust in Georgia



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I've missed you all so much! Long story as to why I've been absent....short version...kids (skin kind). But, hopefully things will remain quiet. 

We had a large puppy mill bust in Cherokee County. 357 puppies have been taken into the Cherokee County Animal Shelter. The shelter is beyond full and has closed for anymore intakes. They are in desperate need of food, supplies, the community is really coming together in support.

My main reason for posting is that this witch and her husband are fighting to get the pups back. She's asked for a custody hearing. Victoria Stillwell was present and involved in the bust. I keep thinking that surely the court will not let her have them back, but my faith in that county's justice system is very low. I am hoping that with Victoria involved that the greeder won't get them back. But, I was wondering if I should start a Change.org petition.

I couldn't figure out how to attach the news story, but you can do a search on Cherokee County Puppy mill and see the story.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Cherokee County Marshals raid puppy mill - CBS46 News 

Is this the place ? Surely she won't get those dogs back!!! I sincerely hope not!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Cherokee County Marshals raid puppy mill - CBS46 News
> 
> Is this the place ? Surely she won't get those dogs back!!! I sincerely hope not!!!


Yes, this is the one. So far, the different reports have shown dachshunds, shih tzus, maltese, yorkies, pomeranians. I wish she would do some time, I'm afraid she'll get a slap on her greedy hand and be right back out there.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is awful. We could all try to get it viral on Facebook.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I can't believe what a large scale operation this was! Bless their little hearts!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> That is awful. We could all try to get it viral on Facebook.


Sounds like a great idea. I am not a Facebooker, if someone wants to start it go for it.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Ughh, I work in Alpharetta not far from Cumming. I wonder if I can donate a bag of food or some of Bentley's toys that he's not attached too. Whenever I go to the vet I bring a baggie of items that I bought and don't need or that didn't work out for Bentley. The vet makes calls at a shelter and brings the items there. 
I think the story has made national news. I saw the story on Facebook first posted by a friend in NY and Connecticut. 

Can someone please put this lady in a locked wire crate out in a field some place and just let her fend for herself?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

justagirltv said:


> Ughh, I work in Alpharetta not far from Cumming. I wonder if I can donate a bag of food or some of Bentley's toys that he's not attached too. Whenever I go to the vet I bring a baggie of items that I bought and don't need or that didn't work out for Bentley. The vet makes calls at a shelter and brings the items there.
> I think the story has made national news. I saw the story on Facebook first posted by a friend in NY and Connecticut.
> 
> Can someone please put this lady in a locked wire crate out in a field some place and just let her fend for herself?


Great idea.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

justagirltv said:


> Ughh, I work in Alpharetta not far from Cumming. I wonder if I can donate a bag of food or some of Bentley's toys that he's not attached too. Whenever I go to the vet I bring a baggie of items that I bought and don't need or that didn't work out for Bentley. The vet makes calls at a shelter and brings the items there.
> I think the story has made national news. I saw the story on Facebook first posted by a friend in NY and Connecticut.
> 
> Can someone please put this lady in a locked wire crate out in a field some place and just let her fend for herself?


Yes, the shelter is in desperate need of food, supplies. Their website is Cherokee County Animal Shelter, there is a wish list and/or a link to order via Amazon. I'm hoping to do some volunteer work with them soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I heard something about this today. Maybe a change.org petition would help. Good way to reach thousands and we can all put link on FB.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG did you see those sweet babies coming up and licking wanting held...
Precious babies!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

If you start a petition, I would love to sign it!


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

We should try to raise awareness and make sure that they don't get their puppies back just to cramp all the puppies and constantly breed them. Isn't Victoria Stillwell the dog trainer on ehow Youtube?


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

So, so sad... My heart is breaking for those precious pups.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

that is crazy...so encouraging to see Victoria Stillwell is involved!


----------

